# Seerosen Kübel geplant



## Ferdinand (2. Mai 2011)

Seerosen Kübel geplant

Hallo

Ich plane einen Seerosen Kübel!

habe mich da auch schon informiert was Kübel und das Setzen angeht. Bei der Frage welche Seerosenart jedoch haben sie sich nur noch mehr Fragen aufgeworfen, die ich euch nun fragen möchte.

Zunächst Infos:
Kübel: Betonkübel(schwarz)   60x35cm(dxh) 
Substrat: Lehm und Quarzsand 1:1
Sonnenstunden(voraussichtlich): über 5h
Region: SüdWestPfalz

Nun zu den Fragen:

Also beim googeln hab ich halt erfahren, dass es
a)	Seerosen gibt, welche komplett winterhart sind und keine besondere Pflege benötigen.
b)	Seerosen gibt, welche nur um zum Überwintern aus dem Teich müssen.
c)	Seerosen gibt, welche in einem Kübel gehalten werden müssen, um eine gewisse Sonnenstundenzahl oder Temperatur zu erreichen.(keine konstant hohe Temperatur)
d)	Seerosen gibt, welche über den ganzen Tag hinweg beheizt werden müssen, sodass diese anfangen zu treiben und zu Blüte zu kommen. (konstant hohe Temperatur)

Von a) bis c) wäre ich komplett bereit, jedoch möchte ich keinen Heizstab oder ähnliches zum Einsatz bringen.

Deshalb würde es mich freuen, wenn ihr mir schöne und gut reichende Seerosen- Arten/Sorten/… nennen könnet, welche nach diesem Setup gut gedeihen würden.
Der Kübel ist natürlich noch variabel.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus

Gruß
Ventus


----------



## Eugen (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosen Kübel geplant*

Hi Ventus,

willst du die Seerose in den Kübel einpflanzen und diesen dann im Teich versenken ?
Oder soll die IM Kübel wachsen ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosen Kübel geplant*

Hi,

in dem Kübel ausgepflanzt muß jede (auch winterharte) Seerose frostfrei überwintern. Der friert komplett durch, und auch keine einzige winterharte Seerose verträgt Tiefkühl-Rhizome. (bzw. brauchen die fast alle deutlich mehr als 10cm Wasserstand und mehr als 6-7 Std Sonne). 

MfG Frank


----------



## Ferdinand (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosen Kübel geplant*

Sie soll im Kübel wachsen. Also extern.

Der Kübel oder nur das Rhizom käme dann an einen forstfreien Ort im Winter


----------



## Ferdinand (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosen Kübel geplant*

Hallo

nach dem ich lange im I-Net unterwegs war, in Sachen Seerose, habe ich mich für eine *winterharte Version entschieden. *
Da ja jegliche tropischen Kollegen entweder als Sommerblume gehalten werden können oder aufwendig als Tuber(mit anschließender Kultivierung) überwintert werden müssen, deshalb meine Entscheidung!

Falls ich mich doch irre, dass es doch tropische Sorten gibt welche ohne Tuber überwintert werden können sagt Bescheid und belehrt mich.

Aber die Bedingungen bleiben die fast gleichen:

Kübel: variabel
Substrat: Lehm und Quarzsand 1:1
Sonnenstunden: ganz Tägig
Region: SüdWestPfalz
Farbe: Weiß oder Rot (intensiv)
Saison: winterhart
Blütenanzahl: klar so viel wie möglich
Blütemonate: klar solang wie möglich
Duft: sollte vorhanden sein (und natürlich angenehm reichend )
Größe: sodass man sie in einem Kübel/Fass/ Holztrog angemessen halten kann

Ich hoffe nach dem ich nun meine Angaben „etwas“ präzisiert habe könnt ihr mich besser beraten.

Danke


----------



## Plätscher (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosen Kübel geplant*

Schau mal auf dieser Seite nach: www.seerosenforum.de


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosen Kübel geplant*

Hi Ventus,

Du wirst da sicherlich etwas suchen müßen (bei Seerosenzüchtern ect.) bis Du was passendes findest (was so im normalen 0815 Gartenteichhandel selbst an kleinen Standart-Seerosen - z.B  Pygmea alba, __ Froebeli, __ Helvola ect.- zu finden ist wird schnell zu groß für deinen Kübel
. 
Die Blütenanzahl hängt übrigens ganz davon ab wieviel Blätter die Seerosen treiben können. Bei eingewachsen Seerosen folgen pro  4-7 (hängt von den Sorten ab) neuen Laubblätter eine Blüte. Das ist ein Rhytmus dem alle Seerosen unterworfen sind und der sich nicht großartig ändern läßt - außer über die Düngerzufuhr. Daran kann auch ein Neuling leicht gefakte Fotos entlarven , z.B in div. Gartenkatalogen, wo Seerosen mit nur ner handvoll Laubblättern, aber dutzenden von Blüten abgebildet sind

MfG Frank


----------



## Ferdinand (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosen Kübel geplant*

ok vielen dank

also muss ich nach einer kleinen Sorte suchen danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## niri (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosen Kübel geplant*

Hallo Ventus,

meine Empfehlung für deinen Seerosenkübel:

- weiß : N. "Walter Pagels" (cremeweiß mit leichtem Rosahauch, wird mit der geringen Tiefe deines Kübels gut zurechtkommen, blüht gut und zuverlässig, die Blüten sind einfach wunderschön und fast größer als die Blätter)


 



- rot : eventuell "Perry's Baby Red", habe aber mit dieser Sorte keine eigene Erfahrung gemacht.

LG
Ina


----------



## Ferdinand (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosen Kübel geplant*

Hey vielen Dank wollte dir wieso gerade eine PM schreiben, weil du so wunderschöne Seerosenkübel hast. 

Kannst du mir gerade Mal alle von dir verwendeten Seerosen Sorten nennen?

Gruß
Ventus


----------



## niri (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosen Kübel geplant*

Nabend Ventus,

danke für die Blumen , und alle Seerosen, die bei mir bereits geblüht haben und die ich noch besitze, sind hier in meinem Album zu sehen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/454

LG
Ina


----------



## Ferdinand (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosen Kübel geplant*

Hallo

Hier ist mal eine kleine Liste an Sorten, welche in einem Kübel bzw. kleinem Teich gut gedeihen:

Habe sie etwas nach Farben sortiert:


*Weiß:*
Denver
Hermine
Laydekeri Alba
White Laydeker

*Rot:*
Ellisiana
Xiafei
__ Froebeli
Perry's Baby Red'

*Rosa:*
Chrysantha
American __ Star
Anna Epple
Bateau
Doll House
Fireball
Indiana
__ James Brydon
Little Champion
Luciana
Maurice Laydeker
Solfatare
Splendida

*Andere:*
Clyde Ikens
__ Helvola
Comanche
Little Sue
Walter Pagels
Shady Lady

Könnt nach Belieben die Liste erweitern, für Dritte!

Ps.: nach Fertigstellung meines eignen Fasses werde ich hier wahrscheinlich auch eine Bauanleitung herausgeben.


----------



## Oo_Roberto_oO (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosen Kübel geplant*

ich habe(bis jetzt)  3 Kübel auf dem Balkon stehen 

N."Pygmea Alba"
* [ VORHER]* --------------------------  &--------------------------*[NACHER]*
  ->  


N. Rose Arey
 


N. Alba var. Minor


----------



## Rapunzel (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosen Kübel geplant*

Hallo,

interesantes Thema, habe auch schon überlegt, einen Kübel mit einer __ Zwergseerose zu bestücken, habe ja noch nicht genug.

Wie tief muß denn der Kübel mindestens sein und welchen Durchmesser haben? Dachte nämlich an einen schönen glasierten Tontopf, den ich mit Teichfolie auskleiden will.

Wie genau überwintert Ihr denn dann die Seerosen? Den gesamten Kübel mit Wasser in die Garage schleppen, ist ja doch ein bißchen schwer, oder?

Gruß,

Nicole


----------



## Oo_Roberto_oO (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosen Kübel geplant*

bis 40/50 cm maximum  das sollte für mittlere zwerseerosen reichen...

Ja du müsstest es  halb leeren, wegschleppen und wieder befüllen oder ich habe gelesen, das rhizom in feuchte tücher legen und  20 -30 cm in der erde begraben...und im nächsten frühjahr wieder rausholen... hab ich 1x ausprobiert und die Seerosen hat auch wieder gekeimt....


----------



## Rapunzel (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosen Kübel geplant*

Hallo Roberto,

wenn eine Tiefe für 40cm schon reichen würde, dann wunderbar. Denn tiefere Gefäße sind ja doch ziemlich umsturzgefährdet, zumindest hatte ich da schon einige Verluste. Wobei da normale Erdpflanzen drin waren , kein Wasser.  Vielleicht sind mit Wasser gefüllte Töpfe auch stabiler .

Gruß,

Nicole


----------



## Ferdinand (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosen Kübel geplant*

Hallo

zum Überwintern:
Wenn du deine Seerosen im Korb pflanzt, kannst du ja diese raus nehmen, sämtliche Triebe wegschneiden.(Gefahr für Fäulnis)
Den Kübel komplett leeren und dann damit an einen frostfreien Ort(bei dir Garage). Dort wieder mit Wasser befühlen und
Fertig ist!!

Ah Der Kübel sollte dunkel stehen(Winterruhe)


Gruß
Ferdinand


----------



## niri (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Seerosen Kübel geplant*



Ferdinand schrieb:


> zum Überwintern:
> sämtliche Triebe wegschneiden.(Gefahr für Fäulnis)



aber bitte nicht so radikal, nur die Blätter entfernen, die an der Wasseroberfläche waren. Viele Seerosen bilden im Herbst kurzstielige Überwinterungsblätter und die sollten schon an der Pflanze bleiben, ebenso wie Austriebspitzen .

LG
Ina


----------



## Ferdinand (6. März 2013)

*AW: Seerosen Kübel geplant*

So hier sind mal die Bilder meiner bisher gebauten Seerosenkübel:

1. 

 
 

Eines dieser Becken kommt dann dort rein:
 

Ich hab das Ganze aus __ Douglasie gefertigt.


2.

 

Es wurde einfach solch ein Edelstahlkasten eingesetzt:


----------

